# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تغییر رشته تحصیلی >  یکی قضیه این رشته ها رو توضیح بده

## konkur100

*سلام دوستان
میشه یکی از دوستان منظور سازمان سنجش رو از اطلاعیه زیر و چه رشته هایی رو میگه دقیقا ؟؟؟ ارزش داره ثبت نام کنم ؟؟؟ ( من خوندم متن رو متوجه نشدم !!! )


**سازمان سنجش آموزش کشور*

----------


## somi

بنظرم چیز خوبی نیست :Yahoo (35):  :Yahoo (15):

----------


## broslee

> *سلام دوستان
> میشه یکی از دوستان منظور سازمان سنجش رو از اطلاعیه زیر و چه رشته هایی رو میگه دقیقا ؟؟؟ ارزش داره ثبت نام کنم ؟؟؟ ( من خوندم متن رو متوجه نشدم !!! )
> 
> 
> **سازمان سنجش آموزش کشور*


رشته هاش تو فایل pdf آخر همون صفحه هست.

----------

